# Announcements before Photokina



## adhocphotographer (Sep 9, 2014)

Don't new announcements usually occur BEFORE a big even like Photokina?

If so, surely we should be getting press release notifications soon? Does anyone know of any NDA's finishing soon (even if they do not know the content of it)?

I'm super keen for the new pancake!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 9, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> Don't new announcements usually occur BEFORE a big even like Photokina?
> 
> If so, surely we should be getting press release notifications soon? Does anyone know of any NDA's finishing soon (even if they do not know the content of it)?
> 
> I'm super keen for the new pancake!


I was thinking in a similar way, but... 
photokina is still some 7 days ahead. Lots of time for lots of press releases. (;
And as I mentioned some threads in the past I am pretty much surprised, how well Canon is able to withhold information, to seal the leakages and to gag all the NDA partners (;


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 9, 2014)

Expect to see a massive data dump on Friday or Monday at worst. That said the best secrets likely won't get revealed til opening day.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 9, 2014)

PureClassA said:


> ... the best secrets likely won't get revealed til opening day.


Let's hope that will come true for new Canon products


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 9, 2014)

Can't wait! I'm only interested in the putative new pancake (and that is for my wife, not me), but it still very exciting!


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 9, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> I'm only interested in ...


I'm interested in Canons overall performance. 
Do they just keep on purling on like a shallow stream or is there something in the 7D2 or else that will bring us some rapids shaking the market as the 5D2 did and giving us some rafting fun.

I personally would like to see some new primes and maybe a small PowerShot worth copeting with Sonys RX100 or Fujis X series to replace my very old P&S. (I don't like Sony and the Fujis are too big for me).


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 9, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> And as I mentioned some threads in the past I am pretty much surprised, how well Canon is able to withhold information, to seal the leakages and to gag all the NDA partners (;



It's quite simple.... you talk and you don't get paid and you get sued and you never do business with Canon again.... It gives great incentive to keep quiet....


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 9, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > And as I mentioned some threads in the past I am pretty much surprised, how well Canon is able to withhold information, to seal the leakages and to gag all the NDA partners (;
> ...


Yes, I know that, of course.
But in the past it was different. And this is what I am aware of.
But there are some other reasons, how rumors appear, e.g. Canon wants something to trickle through.
Or someone is sure enough, not to get caught.

And of course, the rumored 7D2 specs are not only from Craig’s fantasy.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 9, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Maximilian said:
> ...


The problem I have is that there are multiple rumour sites and they all claim to have inside information. The specs are not consistent across them. For example:

24Mpixel and 20Mpixel are both claimed
1DX build and 5D3 build are both claimed
Dual Digic 5 and dual Digic 6 are both claimed
Wifi is said to be there and is said to not be there
Touchscreen is said to be there and said not to be
Both 65 point and 45 point AF are said to be there

I interpret this as nobody knows...


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 9, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> The problem I have is that there are multiple rumour sites and they all claim to have inside information. The specs are not consistent across them. For example:
> 
> 24Mpixel and 20Mpixel are both claimed
> 1DX build and 5D3 build are both claimed
> ...


And the hope (yeah! HOPE!) I have from these inconsistencies is, that there are different prototypes out there. 
And that we can probably see a new sensor design and not only a pimped 70D with higher fps and enhanced housing.
This would prove Canon is leaving the way overcautious and reactive development they started after the tsunami and Fukushima (and the problems they had to handle from this).
As I am not into buying a 7D2, I still have time to wait, how Canon develops.

I also hope that everything is so quiet and confusing because of Canon wanting to get a real big bang with the new releases. We'll see and hopefully won't get too disappointed.


----------

